# Engine power reduced



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

This is called limp mode. You need to have the check engine codes read so more diagnosis can take place.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Take it to a mechanic before whatever is wrong with it destroys it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!


----------

